# Any gender guesses?



## Hayley (Jan 18, 2014)

for my 2 month old Easter Egger?
Thanks,
Hayley


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Hayley, Welcome to the forum. It looks like a pullet to me, based on the color pattern.


----------



## Hayley (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks! I tried reading the thread on sexing the EEs and I got very confused!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

An easy way to tell is look closely at the comb. If it has a single row of "peas" or dots, it is a girl. If it has 3 rows of peas, (one down the middle and a small row on each side of it) it is a boy. You can see it pretty early when you get used to it. I couldn't see the comb very well in that pic but it looks like one row.


----------



## Hayley (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh, interesting! Off to check, thanks!


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it is a roo


----------

